# african dwarf frog



## LadyLizardFace (Jun 3, 2011)

hiya everyone, was after a bit of advice ive read many care sheets on frogs and i have decided that an african dwarf frog is the one for me 

i was wondering if i could use a exo terra faunarium PT2265	370 x 220 x 250 mm	14 1/2” x 8 1/2” x 10”

would this be suitable, what type of tempretures do they need to be kept at in degrees c ? and do they like to be kept in a group ? if they need a heater what would be suitable. 

also if anybody has any pictures of their dwarf frogs or any helpful advice or tips they would be appreciated 

also information on any breeders in the manchester area as i dont like getting from a pet shop 

thanks


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

you might struggle to find a heater that will fit..
i have read that 21*C to about 26*C is optimum temperature for them.
they are sociable, they breed quite asily too.

i think a 5 gallon wide aquarium would be fine for maybe 4 and some snails etc 

you will find, in a faunarium, heated water will quickly evaporate.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, a standard aquarium tank is much better- and makes for better viewing, too. Lots of weed gives them refuges and climbing frames, which they will use. Foodwise, aim for a variety- they mostly eat small aquatic organisms- bloodworm, daphnia, mosquito larvae etcetc and in our case, the odd baby guppy, too!:lol2: (On that note, they are best not kept with fish unless you are prepared to feed them individually with a turkey baster or equivalent, and even then, only smallish, peaceful fish- but if you are starting out, best just keep frogs.)

Any small aquarium heaterstat should be fine, although it is a good idea to angle it sharply, so that they aren't tempted to use it as a perch. Whatever lid you use should fit tightly; although they rarely come out of the water, they have been known to climb up the corners of tanks and can aqueeze through tiny gaps. They dry out and die very quickly if they get out.
I wouldn't bother with a filter, they don't like too much water movement, and have a habit of getting stuck in the intake; 25% water changes every 2 weeks or so, using a syphon to remove any gunk from the substrate should be fine.

Hope that helps!


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I keep my pair in a 15"x10"x10" aquarium. Use an air-driven sponge filter (So it doesn't cause vibration or create a strong water current) and use an Elite 25watt mini aquarium heater, heating the water to about 25'c. I feed em every 2-4 days with a block of thawed bloodworm or brineshrimp (Which I pipette down some aquarium airline into a small dish to TRY & keep the mess down)
Edit: The tank is lit with a 12" strip of high powered LED's on a 12hr on 12 off timer, which is great for viewing but doesn't help the Twisted Vallis which I end up replacing every 3-4 months)
Every 4-6 weeks or so I do a 60% waterchange, suctioning the gravel and rinsing the wood and mossballs.

I must be doing something right as they're always breeding and laying eggs but the tadpoles are really difficult to rear so I just let them eat their eggs now. 

This is pretty much how the tank looks now, minus the breeding trap. (This was for the tadpoles but they kept escaping lol)


----------



## LadyLizardFace (Jun 3, 2011)

thankyou all for replying .. its made me feel like i understand more, i was after breeding them (maybe in the future) they will be in a tank on there own anyways as my very over grown goldfish likes to eat anything that moves. keep a look out for the new additions in the future :flrt:, now just the question of where can i get some from ? and my bedroom is about 20 degrees c anyways so wouldnt need much in the way of a heater just something small. :2thumb:


----------



## LadyLizardFace (Jun 3, 2011)

REDDEV1L said:


> This is pretty much how the tank looks now, minus the breeding trap. (This was for the tadpoles but they kept escaping lol)
> image


yer tank is lovely


----------

